# Lowfat way to make your baked sweet potato that much sweeter



## sauceman1015 (Jul 12, 2010)

My doctor has put me on a diet and one of the recipes calls for a new way to eat your sweet potato's (which i have been told is one of the best you can eat).

Bake your sweet potato as you normally would, open the top and using a fork mix/mash the meat of the potato.  Then instead of adding butter or sugar or cinammon put in three spoonfuls of regular applesauce.  Then mix the applesauce with the baked potato and eat.  I know it sounds odd but I tried it and it was delicious!


----------



## licia (Jul 12, 2010)

I'll just eat mine separately.


----------



## mollyanne (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the tip sauceman...sounds yummy! I'll try it


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 12, 2010)

Lets see....Sweet tator, apple, Pork Chop!!! Works for me!!!

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 12, 2010)

Another great topping for sweet patooties is a light drizzle of real maple syrup.  Yum!  And for a little extra protein, a light sprinkle of chopped pecans.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 12, 2010)

That sounds really good, SauceMan.  Maybe add a bit of cinnamon as well.  I agree with Uncle Bob that it sounds like a fabulous side to pork chops!


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 12, 2010)

I like a savory sweet potato, salt and pepper.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 13, 2010)

sounds like a great idea. will certainly try it.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the idea, sauceman, I always look for new healthy ways to cook sweet potatoes.  We love them here.


----------

